# "Ad alta voce" ( come scaricare lo streaming rstp)

## bornfreethinker

Ho scritto questo semplice script per il download di tutti gli audio libri dell'archivio rai (per chi non lo sapesse sul sito di radio rai è possibile scaricare soltanto i NUOVI audio libri, per quelli vecchi esiste solo la possibilità di ascoltarli online)

```
#!/bin/bash

# Download v1.0

URL="http://www.radio.rai.it/radio3/terzo_anello/alta_voce/archivio_2005/eventi/2005_05_01_vicere/index.cfm"

#Parsing della pagina

wget $URL

RAMS=`cat index.cfm | sed -e '/Q_CANALE=http:\/\/www.radio.rai.it\/radio3\/terzo_anello\/alta_voce\//!d' -e 's/.*Q_CANALE=[^h]*//' -e 's/.ram.,.*$/.ram/' | uniq | sort`

for r in $RAMS;

do

    wget $r

done

#Preleva rtsp url

for file in $(ls *.ram);

do

    rtsp=$(cat $file)

    mplayer -prefer-ipv4 -noframedrop -dumpstream $rtsp -dumpfile ${file%.ram}.ra

done

# Pulizia file temporanei

rm *.cfm *.ram

echo "FINE"
```

Il problema di questo script è semplice: il dump è LENTO. Mi chiedevo: avendo il reale IP del server rstp è possibile effettuare il download diretto del file e non il download graduale dello streaming?

p.s. ho trovato questo programma per windows HiDownload con il quale il dump è molto più veloce, esiste un equivalente per linux?Last edited by bornfreethinker on Fri May 21, 2010 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Apetrini

Il titolo non è abbastanza esplicativo.

La sezione del forum è sbagliata.

Se hai accesso diretto al file, per scaricarlo puoi usare wget.

----------

## bornfreethinker

Riesco a reperire il vero indirizzo del server dello streaming

212.162.69.29:544 purtroppo modificando gli urls da:

```
rtsp://mm3.rai.it/clip1/radio3/napoli/terzo_anello/2007/altavoce2007_01_08.ra
```

a

```
212.162.69.29:544/clip1/radio3/napoli/terzo_anello/2007/altavoce2007_01_08.ra

```

non ottengo alcun risultato con wget.

----------

## cloc3

prova qui

----------

